# playing youtube video like on slow internet connection



## pkhtut (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know if this problem is solved in somewhere in this forum. If there is some, sorry for my post.

My machine is;
Intel Celeron 4 @ 2.4 GHz
RAM 1 GB

Internet connection is wired connection with 8 MB speed (ISP says so).

It's running FreeBSD 7.2 with xfce4 desktop.
I installed firefox3 and gnash with pkg_add.
When I play one youtube video on firefox, the video is playing but it is very slow and often freeze then go on and freeze again. I couldn't watch youtube video on FreeBSD as normal as on Debian Linux or Windows.

I don't know what I'm missing. If somebody knows how to fix it, please help me.

regards,


----------



## irkkaaja (Oct 29, 2009)

The problem could be with gnash; I don't know how well it supports youtube these days. Have you tried using youtube's html5 beta (I don't know how exactly the html5 beta works, honestly), or using Flash Player with nspluginwrapper?


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you for your reply irkkaaja. um, what is youtube's html5, anyway? I think I never heard of it.

Yeah, you know I tried before when I was running Gnome Desktop on FreeBSD 7.2, I installed flash player with nspluginwrapper. But It was the same happened like now, freeze and go on then freeze.


----------



## irkkaaja (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/html5

Also, you should check your internet speed. speedtest.net comes to mind but uses Flash and so might be slow; I don't know if there's anything else that will check internet speeds without Flash.


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks again irkkaaja for your link.

I think I don't have internet connection speed problem to watch youtube 'coz I have no problem in Linux. I don't know. Maybe I have to try again with nspluginwrapper on Linux layer.

regards


----------



## jnr (Oct 30, 2009)

I had success with Youtube and swfdec-plugin before switching to linux-f10-flashplugin10.

That line speed should be no trouble. I live in a less-developed part of the world (the United States) and can only get a 1.5mb connection, and youtube is fine.


----------



## foo_daemon (Oct 30, 2009)

http://performance.toast.net/ is pretty decent for testing d/l speeds and is flash-free (most of the test hosts are in North America, though).



			
				pkhtut said:
			
		

> I think I don't have internet connection speed problem to watch youtube 'coz I have no problem in Linux.



Try that network tester in BSD and Linux, and make sure the results are nearly equivalent.  Otherwise, you may have a bigger problem than simply slow Flash...


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 31, 2009)

jnr said:
			
		

> I had success with Youtube and swfdec-plugin before switching to linux-f10-flashplugin10.
> 
> That line speed should be no trouble. I live in a less-developed part of the world (the United States) and can only get a 1.5mb connection, and youtube is fine.



Yeah, last night I tried with linux-f10-flashplugin and nspluginwrapper. Except a little very tinny freeze, I could watch Youtube better than before it was. Yeah, I could say this youtube problem is solved for now. 
thank you for your comment.


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 31, 2009)

foo_daemon said:
			
		

> http://performance.toast.net/ is pretty decent for testing d/l speeds and is flash-free (most of the test hosts are in North America, though).
> 
> 
> 
> Try that network tester in BSD and Linux, and make sure the results are nearly equivalent.  Otherwise, you may have a bigger problem than simply slow Flash...



thank you for your link and kind advice.


----------

